
Why Racket? Why Lisp? (2014) - ne01
https://practicaltypography.com/why-racket-why-lisp.html
======
kristianp
Redirects to this "greylist" page if clicked from hackernews:
[https://practicaltypography.com/graylist.html](https://practicaltypography.com/graylist.html)

Perhaps the link could be updated to this one?:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20180222051618/https://practical...](https://web.archive.org/web/20180222051618/https://practicaltypography.com/why-
racket-why-lisp.html)

~~~
grzm
Personally, I think in this case it would do some good to support
But­t­er­ick's excellent work. HN members are savvy enough to figure out how
to navigate in from there, or to copy-paste the URL now that you've helpfully
provided the note about the gray listing.

